# Nichols lathe



## Tim Carter (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are several more pictures of my Nichols lathe. the other was posted in the large walnut lazy susan thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 14, 2013)

I might be interested in a couple...depending on price.


----------



## Dan Smith (Jan 27, 2014)

Tim, 
Do you still have the Nichols lathe for sale. I know it is a long shot, but figured I would check.

Thanks,
Dan Smith

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 2, 2014)

Dan,
No, the Nichols was never for sale. I use it just about every day. these pics were posted in response to a request from another WB member about building a big lathe.
Tim


----------



## Dan Smith (Feb 2, 2014)

My mistake, sorry about that. It is a beauty and I hope to pick one up or try to build one in the next year or two. Do you have an complaints about it or things you would change? How big have you turned on it?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Dan Smith (Jun 30, 2022)

Dan Smith said:


> My mistake, sorry about that. It is a beauty and I hope to pick one up or try to build one in the next year or two. Do you have an complaints about it or things you would change? How big have you turned on it?
> Thanks,
> Dan


I final found and bought a Nichols lathe a few years ago, the one with the bed that slides through the body. The big brother I think it's called. Wow, what a lathe!


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2022)

Dan Smith said:


> I final found and bought a Nichols lathe a few years ago, the one with the bed that slides through the body. The big brother I think it's called. Wow, what a lathe!


Pictures?


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 30, 2022)

John Nichols is one of the four founding members of our club. I have at least one of his faceplates.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Dan Smith (Oct 23, 2022)

Pictures attached. I am still trying to figure out all the parts that came with it (mostly not down), especially the vacuum system.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Dan Smith (Oct 23, 2022)

Dan Smith said:


> down


Correction... "(mostly not shown)"


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 23, 2022)

Wow! Thats a heck of a lathe, what is the purpose of the upright arm on the left? Are you keeping your powermatic too?


----------



## Peter White (Oct 23, 2022)

Upright arm looks like a long bed extension.


----------



## Jonkou (Oct 23, 2022)

Here’s one for sale.



https://boston.craigslist.org/sob/tls/d/cohasset-nichols-wood-lathe/7540397396.html


----------



## Dan Smith (Oct 23, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! Thats a heck of a lathe, what is the purpose of the upright arm on the left? Are you keeping your powermatic too?


Yes that is the long bed extension. Makes it huge!


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 23, 2022)

Got a case of lathe envy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scootac (Oct 23, 2022)

Can it make pens?


Helluva machine.....
have fun with it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 23, 2022)

Ultra cool piece of machinery. Big boys toys!


----------



## Dan Smith (Oct 23, 2022)

scootac said:


> Can it make pens?
> 
> 
> Helluva machine.....
> have fun with it!


That's what the "small" 3520 is for!


----------



## Dan Smith (Oct 23, 2022)

Dan Smith said:


> Yes that is the long bed extension. Makes it huge!


And yes, keeping the Powermatic. It's second nature using it and feels more precise for boxes and other small turnings. Love that lathe.


----------

